# Anyone got an opinion on the new Horsewear Rambo Optimo?



## Spyda (28 September 2010)

I've not seem on in the 'flesh' so to speak, so just wondered what people think of the design and finish? 

I used to love the Rambo Wug Plus and Rambo Supreme, but have been a bit put off buying another 'new' Rambo after being disappointed with the Duo. It gaped at the front, the neck cover was too tights and the fixings and stitching didn't seem up to the usual Rambo quality of past rugs....


----------



## akashapachamama (29 September 2010)

I saw it in the flesh and wasnt too impressed. I think there's much too much fabric with the split which is just another marketing strategy, i much prefere the normal design. i have never had a duo but lofve the supremes and originals.


----------



## Vixxy (30 September 2010)

I import Horseware to Norway as one of my main suppliers, not seen one yet in the flesh. Not one customer has ordered one either. When I bought my new horses Winter rugs this year I chose Rambo Plus heavy, Rhino Plus heavy, Lite Rambo Original and some liners for -38 brrr. I must admit I don't really like the look of it and yes I think it is a gimmick.

I majorly dislike the fold over velcro at the chest, I tore one last year with my own hand trying to undo it! I much preferred the old velcro that just closed together.

I should not moan about HW too much though, I sell 100's of them throughout Winter and HW sales go a long way towards paying my bills


----------



## Spyda (30 September 2010)

Yes! Know what you mean about the fold-over velcro flap at the front of the rugs. My Rhinos have that too and they've pulled off a couple of times over the past couple of years; I've had to sew them on again mid-seaon which isn't good when the rugs are wet and plastered in mud! 

I think the Rambo range really suffered from bringing out the Duo. I think a lot of _previously_ hardened Rambo fans were really put off the range because of that rug. I know I was. Within the first season my Duo's were coming apart inside, the stitching along the binding coming un-done, straps pulling off, plus the neck covers were too tight, the front of the rug gaped open and the liners weren't standing up too well, either. The liner material was pulling away from the binding and the material itself was thinning and ripping on the inside within a couple fo months' use. I got rid of my Duos before the end of their first winter and looked around for an alternative.

Previously, I was a committed Rambo/Rhino buyer: buying _nothing_ else. But as it was mid-season when I was looking to buy replacement rugs for my growing youngsters, I tried the much cheaper Weatherbeeta Tristar rugs. I fully expected to be disappointed, but quite to the contrary! Brilliant rugs IMO. I'm really pleased with them. A definite improvement over the Duos, that's for sure.

Now I am left wondering if the Duo was just a blip in the Rambo range; following which the Rambo manufacturers will have pulled their socks back up and brought the quality back up to what Rambo buyers expect. I quite like the look of the Optimo design as my thin skinned youngsters wear their turnout rugs 24/7 for most of the winter and the fronts on these rugs _do_ look as if they mightn't be inclinded to rub or chafe. Guess I'm just wary of trying one after my experience with the Duo. I lost a lot of money on those last year.


----------



## Vixxy (30 September 2010)

I have a Duo waiting for the new boy 4 year old ID. Be good to see what he can do to it this coming winter, be a tough test in this climate and with his babyish behaviour that's for sure! Thank goodness I get them at trade, it means I can afford to take the chance on them and just rebuy every Winter if I want to. In my opinion having tried and tested them to death lol the Rambos (any of them) are the best and do go on and on whatever the wearer gets up to, the Rhino's are no good for rollers (scag and rip so easily). Amigos just the pony has one a 600D Lite as a shower rug, they fit her well but I have never liked the fit the Amigos have on horses.

I might put them on special offer just to get some out and get some feedback, be good to sell at least one lol! I will post if I hear anything good or bad


----------



## katelarge (1 October 2010)

I had a Rambo Duo and it lasted brilliantly, loved it! But my dear old hoss was so easy on his rugs. Even so, I tried him in a Weatherbeeta I was given one winter and it fell to bits. The zip-on neck zips failed and the front trigger clips sheared off. All the fastenings on my old Duo are still sound to this day. I love the v-front cosure on the Rambo rugs and I wonder if you have those, do you really need even more articulation at the front, such as with the new Optimo?

I think the Optimo is a good looking rug, I'd love to see and try one, but it *is* very expensive. I'd regard it as similar to the Duo, but I paid £220 for my Duo and I think the Optimo is more like £270. That is well up into FAL territory. That said, it comes with a liner as well as the neck and I think at least one retailer is adding another free liner on top of that when you buy. 

But if it's sheer value for money you're after, I'd still check out Premier Equine's rug Winter Buster Trio package which comes with outer, three liners and two necks for £220 - very well-priced. I don't know their turnout rugs but I always had their fleece stables rugs and adore them. 

Seems to me Horseware might be in pricing limbo with this new rug - trying to position against the FALS, but without dual-purpose, silver interactive lining, leather fittings, etc. But a lot more expensive than the lower-end DH, Masta, WB, Premier Equine, etc. In a recession, I know where I'd be positioning my products...


----------

